# Muskie on Devils Lake



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

Fished Devils Lake on Saturday 3/14/09.....Weather was awesome, walleye fishing was fairly slow, but I did hook on to this beauty. Never heard of a Muskie through the ice on Devils Lake. Pretty cool, heck of a fight on light tackle. 38" - 12lbs, released quickly.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Very cool! You must have finessed that baby to get it through the hole. 
(thats what she said)


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yup, there's tigers in Devils...Ed's bait shop had a pic of some kid who landed a big one in the early 2000s. (http://www.edsbaitshop.com/ - lower left in "rotating" picture) Judging by the size, yours is probably from the 2002 stockings.

Creel Bay Tiger Muskellunge 49,650 Fingerling 2002
East Bay Tiger Muskellunge 30,400 Fingerling 2002

Great catch! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've only heard and seen a couple of them taken, very cool.


----------

